# Just post an interesting youtube freebsd related speech you came across by coincidence.



## Alain De Vos (Dec 16, 2021)

I'll start with Dan Langille who knows alot about jails, here is speaking about zfs basics.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oG-1U5AI9A_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks. One hundred percent up-voted at <https://old.reddit.com/r/zfs/comments/n0prmi/-/>. 


Clarification, for true newbies: 

a pool is _not_ zpool.


----------

